# A



## Kwwund (Aug 10, 2018)

A


----------



## stevelee (Aug 10, 2018)

Fonzie?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2018)

B


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2018)

eh?


----------



## lion rock (Aug 10, 2018)

ahhhhh ...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2018)

-A


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Labdoc (Aug 10, 2018)

01000001


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

Alpha


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 11, 2018)

B


----------



## AUGS (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Kwwund (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry, I posted by accident and haven’t figured out how to delete it. The new forum has me stumped. I’m not a big fan of change.

For that matter, I hope Canon doesn’t launch any new cameras or lenses.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 11, 2018)

This is really fun!
I like.
-r


----------



## slclick (Aug 11, 2018)

A+ (blood type)


----------



## zim (Aug 11, 2018)

Kwwund said:


> I’m not a big fan of change.
> For that matter, I hope Canon doesn’t launch any new cameras or lenses.



 A+ (humour)


----------

